# Miss Dixie



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok got it finished. I had a few problems but got those took care of. This is a hard cartriage to work with because it was a blank. But I left it that way so she knows it is the cartriage she got from her GrandPa. Hope she likes it. I will mail it today. I forgot to add this Barbara (The War Dept) Told me there would be no charge for this job.

In the mail, You should get it by Monday.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Good work Bobby! Looks like you did a fine job.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks nice, Someday I would like to try one of those. How would a 270 Short Mag work? Probably woudn't work?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It will work just have to make a few mods to get everything to fit. Sometime I am going to come over and watch you do a hollow form when I do I will bring the stuff and show you how to do one. 308 and 30-30 work best because they are the right length. The tubes fit just right.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Super nice work! 
Greenie to you and the War Dept.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EXCELLENT !!!!...but you're "ruining the market" by giving your pens away...

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 





j/k, Roberto....ya know I luv ya....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Might pretty results Bobby. Miss Dixie will be mighty proud to have this very special pen always with her.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now that sounds like a plan. Will let you know when I can do my next project or next one after that.



Bobby said:


> It will work just have to make a few mods to get everything to fit. Sometime I am going to come over and watch you do a hollow form when I do I will bring the stuff and show you how to do one. 308 and 30-30 work best because they are the right length. The tubes fit just right.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Wow Bobby....that is beautiful....and will be a most certainly treasured keepsake. I knew you could do it!!

Tell the War Dept. that the gesture is much appreciated!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Bobby,
The pen was in my mailbox waiting for me when I arrived home from Baffin this afternoon. It is beautiful! I can't wait to see the look on Shan's face when I give it to her tomorrow. Thanks so much! You did an awesome job.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Wendy, glad it got there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Well Did she like it or not???????????


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Very nice work. :cheers:


----------

